# Oil Leaking From The Turbo? 2.0T FSI B6 Passat



## bmulder (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi guys, my Passat has seemed to be going through more oil than usual since the last oil change - 2 quarts in the last 4,000 mi approximately. So I started looking for any obvious leaks, instead of just ignoring it. Can you help me figure this out?

Here is what I found: 















oil dripping from the joint at the turbo pipe going into the intercooler hose on the passenger side.








and some moisture on the DV, that appears to be oil (although it's hard to see in the pic)

Some background info on the car:
-I removed a BSH PCV block off about 1,000 miles ago, that I installed about 8,000 prior. 
-I installed Samco hoses about 6,000 miles ago and reused the oem gaskets for all of the connections, this one appears to be leaky... It shouldn't be leaking oil though, should it?
-I also replaced the DV about 9,000 miles ago because the original's diaphragm tore. I don't remember there being any oil on the DV when I removed the old one. 

So what do you think? I immediately wonder if there is a leaky seal inside the Turbo... But I'm a newb when it comes to these cars, it's my first VW and first turbo car. Is this normal? Part of the junk and blow by fluids that get so many people to buy catch cans?

Any help or suggestions you can throw my way would be greatly appreciated. 

**I also posted this in the B6 Passat forum, hope it's ok to duplicate posts. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedub (Dec 27, 2007)

*Oil Leaking From The Turbo? 2.0T FSI B6 PassatReply to Thread Reply to Thread*

Hello bmulder, I am wondering what you did in your case, because I have the exact same problem. I have a 2008 VW Passat 2.0T FSI with 74,000 miles on it. I am noticing oil leaks on the garage floor where its parked. I showed it to a couple of mechanics, they both think turbo is leaking and needs to be replaced. I haven't taken it to the dealership yet. However, my car went through the RVU in 2013 (Intake manifold runner control motor, PCV and fuel pressure sensor) not sure if that is related to the oil leak, but wanted to give that info as well. Please share your thoughts..


----------



## bmulder (Oct 11, 2012)

weedub said:


> Hello bmulder, I am wondering what you did in your case, because I have the exact same problem. I have a 2008 VW Passat 2.0T FSI with 74,000 miles on it. I am noticing oil leaks on the garage floor where its parked. I showed it to a couple of mechanics, they both think turbo is leaking and needs to be replaced. I haven't taken it to the dealership yet. However, my car went through the RVU in 2013 (Intake manifold runner control motor, PCV and fuel pressure sensor) not sure if that is related to the oil leak, but wanted to give that info as well. Please share your thoughts..


I haven't fixed it yet. I also found a leak around two of the screws on my valve cover, so I'll replace it when I do the cam chain service. I'll also install the BSH PCV fix and vent the rear breather tube to the atmosphere or a catch can as detailed in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=83205359

I'm hopeful that this will reduce my oil consumption and prevent the oil accumulation in the turbo piping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedub (Dec 27, 2007)

I know this is an old Post. Now my 08 Passat has 90K miles. The dealer identified the reason for oil leak is brake vacuum pump and it costs around $700 to fix it.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

weedub said:


> I know this is an old Post. Now my 08 Passat has 90K miles. The dealer identified the reason for oil leak is brake vacuum pump and it costs around $700 to fix it.


LOOL! Typical dealer BS. Vacuum pump is not a cheap part but it's nowhere near that expensive and installation takes an experienced tech 10 minutes tops. A complete novice could install one in 30 minutes easily. I have a used (about 50K miles) but perfectly working vac pump for FSI motor I could ship you for cheap with a new o-ring and you could install yourself. I'll give you a walkthrough or make a quick video on installation too. PM me if interested.


----------

